# CNN in HD with HR10-250



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

I finally let my HR10-250 dial in after 200+ days  I was hoping that channel 202 - CNN would then be in HD. I don't think I had a good reason to think this would fix things I just hoped it would.

I still can't view CNN in HD.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

CNN-HD is in MPEG4. You need an H20 or HR20/HR21 to view any MPEG4 content including CNN-HD.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

stephemr said:


> I finally let my HR10-250 dial in after 200+ days  I was hoping that channel 202 - CNN would then be in HD. I don't think I had a good reason to think this would fix things I just hoped it would.
> 
> I still can't view CNN in HD.


I'm confused. Fix what? Why were you expecting CNN in HD? CNN like all the new HD channels were never intended to work on the old MPEG-2 10-250 boxes. It's one of the reasons many people have relunctantly switched to the D* boxes.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

stephemr said:


> I finally let my HR10-250 dial in after 200+ days  I was hoping that channel 202 - CNN would then be in HD. I don't think I had a good reason to think this would fix things I just hoped it would.
> 
> I still can't view CNN in HD.


LMAO!
Get a HR20/21 and be happy!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

As this question and many like it keep coming up, how about a sticky titled "HD channels your HR10-250 CAN and CANNOT receive".


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Interesting idea. Let me see what I can put together.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

fjwagner said:


> As this question and many like it keep coming up, how about a sticky titled "HD channels your HR10-250 CAN and CANNOT receive".


If the channel is in the 70s, 80s or 90s it's MPEG2 which the HR10 can see. Anything else it's MPEG4. Anything new added in the last couple months is all MPEG4.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

The sad thing is I work in broadcast software and video.  I just assumed that since I'm already getting channels in HD that I would also get CNN via my HR10-250. Now if someone in broadcast video believes this imagine what the normal peon thinks!

Unless you come to these forums and wade through this stuff how is anyone to know this? Did DirecTV send out a mailer saying this ... nope never saw one. Did DirecTV send out an e-mail stating this ... nope again. I've been a happy customer for a long time but that's over now.

I'm pissed now.  I guess it's time to go buy a new tivo with a cable card and switch over to Comcast.



gio1269 said:


> LMAO!
> Get a HR20/21 and be happy!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> If the channel is in the 70s, 80s or 90s it's MPEG2 which the HR10 can see. Anything else it's MPEG4. Anything new added in the last couple months is all MPEG4.


\

I am fully aware of all the mpeg2/mpeg4 differences, but so many are not and are quite confused. I have a HR10 in my closet waiting for that day I buy another HDTV as the main tv has been migrated to an HR20. Nonetheless, I seldom watch anything but ESPN, ESPN2, and OTA network. Others in the family will watch some of the MPEG4 shows.

It has become quite apparent that confusion of the capabilities of the HR10 and HR20 is rampant. I do not know how many times I see the post "Can my HR10-250 get the new HD channels"? Directv has done very little to alleviate that confusion and only thru forums like this can people better educate themselves.

I have gone on too long. Time to rejoin the broadcast of the World Series on Fox OTA! On the HR20, but the HR10 could have handled it too.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

...nevermind...


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> If the channel is in the 70s, 80s or 90s it's MPEG2 which the HR10 can see. Anything else it's MPEG4. Anything new added in the last couple months is all MPEG4.


I believe channel 96 and perhaps others in the 90's are broadcast in MPEG4. Otherwise your point stands.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> The sad thing is I work in broadcast software and video.  I just assumed that since I'm already getting channels in HD that I would also get CNN via my HR10-250. Now if someone in broadcast video believes this imagine what the normal peon thinks!


Sorry, I just found this funny after the last few days...


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

drfence said:


> I'm pissed now.  I guess it's time to go buy a new tivo with a cable card and switch over to *Comcast*.


ROFLMAO you think you are frustrated now? Have fun!


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

pmturcotte said:


> ROFLMAO you think you are frustrated now? Have fun!


Well it's either that or I stick with the sorry dvr DirecTV wants to give me. As long as comcast can maintain a feed to my house I'm gold.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

drfence said:


> Well it's either that or I stick with the sorry dvr DirecTV wants to give me. As long as comcast can maintain a feed to my house I'm gold.


would not even believe that comcast can maintain a feed to your house, was talking to my sister-in-law, she has not had a cable feed to 3 days and she only has basic services


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> Well it's either that or I stick with the sorry dvr DirecTV wants to give me. As long as comcast can maintain a feed to my house I'm gold.


But that S3 is not! Comcrap sucks around here.

Look, for die hard Tivo fans it's tough and I understand. if you can get use to the new DVR GUI and you get a machine that's working VERY well for a whole lot of people (yes, others are having issues. But same with the HR10) you might be surprised and satisfied if you want to stay with D*. Sure it's missing some features, but it also has more than the HR10 that I use/prefer.

3 things I miss:

1. Dual Live Buffers. D* were idiots for not including this.
2. Tivo Guide
3. Wishlist.

My wife hated the HR20 at first. Now she is a bit happier with it, but would have been perfectly fine with the H10 if it was M4 and stable.

I love me Hr20, but I would have been fine sticking with the HR10 if I could and if it had some HR20 features.

Again, the S3 is having even bigger issues.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

TRUST me I HATE the thought of going with Comcast. But I really love my tivo, the thought of giving that up and going backwards on the interface is not sitting well.

It's also just maddening that they have gone this route. Yes I understand there are relationships with Tivo and business decisions here. In the end you want customers to be happy, but maybe overall we Tivo fanatics are in the minority.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

drfence said:


> TRUST me I HATE the thought of going with Comcast. But I really love my tivo, the thought of giving that up and going backwards on the interface is not sitting well.


UI is always personal preference. But how do you know it's backwards if you don't try it? Honestly, it just takes some time to learn the new UI. Took me a while to learn the Tivo UI 7 years ago. And now that I'm used to the DirecTV UI (I picked it up very quickly, took a couple weeks to really get into it) I find it hard to use the Tivo UI now. It really is just all what you're used to.

Features obviously are another story if you feel a feature not on the HR20 is critical to you.



> In the end you want customers to be happy, but maybe overall we Tivo fanatics are in the minority.


Yes, it is the minority. By a huge margin. There are what, maybe 10,000 Tivo fantatics that have DirecTV. Maybe 50,000 if we get all crazy with the number. Compared to 16.5 *million* DirecTV subs that number just doesn't matter. They add that many new people every week if not sooner. There are perhaps 100K HR10s left in service, compared to well over a million HD customers. The numbers just aren't there. DirecTV obvioulsy feels they are better in the long run despite losing a few thousand customers because of Tivo. No matter if you use Tivo or not you're still paying $75 a month for progamming. And most people just use whatever DVR is given to them. Just ask the tens of millions of cable subs that use whatever cruddy cable DVR is given to them. They aren't flocking to other options.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

drfence said:


> The sad thing is I work in broadcast software and video.  I just assumed that since I'm already getting channels in HD that I would also get CNN via my HR10-250. Now if someone in broadcast video believes this imagine what the normal peon thinks!
> 
> Unless you come to these forums and wade through this stuff how is anyone to know this? Did DirecTV send out a mailer saying this ... nope never saw one. Did DirecTV send out an e-mail stating this ... nope again. I've been a happy customer for a long time but that's over now.
> 
> I'm pissed now.  I guess it's time to go buy a new tivo with a cable card and switch over to Comcast.


Sure. You call DirecTV and ask why you can't get CNN-HD they offer you an upgrade. That simple. 

By the way, I've gotten at least 2 emails announcing the new HD channels and they all have in them that you need the new equipment. And it's on the web site. None of this is hidden from anybody. The new channels haven't even been up a month yet. Once they are all up there you can be sure they'll be contacting people via their monthly bills, emails, phone calls, etc. Got to get all their ducks in a row first. They staff their call centers to take just these kinds of callls that are generated due to all the new ads that are blaring on TV all the time about the new channels.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> TRUST me I HATE the thought of going with Comcast. But I really love my tivo, the thought of giving that up and going backwards on the interface is not sitting well.


Not backwards, but differnt. It took me 2 days to get use to it. Now Tivo seems a bit "backwards" after 6 months or so...

It's different, but not backwards. faster as well. You may or may not like it.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok Ok you guys have talked me off the ledge  BUT do I also have to get the new larger dish that I've started to see in my neighborhood?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> Ok Ok you guys have talked me off the ledge  BUT do I also have to get the new larger dish that I've started to see in my neighborhood?


Yes. But it also work with the HR10 as well.

if you do get the HR20, give it an honest shot.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> Ok Ok you guys have talked me off the ledge  BUT do I also have to get the new larger dish that I've started to see in my neighborhood?


Yes. But it also work with the HR10 as well.

if you do get the HR20, give it an honest shot.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

drfence said:


> Ok Ok you guys have talked me off the ledge  BUT do I also have to get the new larger dish that I've started to see in my neighborhood?


Yes. But it also work with the HR10 as well.

if you do get the HR20, give it an honest shot.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

drfence said:


> Ok Ok you guys have talked me off the ledge  BUT do I also have to get the new larger dish that I've started to see in my neighborhood?


Yes and it's all free in your upgrade. You'll get the new dish, new multiswitch (if required) as part of your upgrade. Any current receivers you have now will work just fine. Keep the HR10 active, why not? 2 more tuners to record HD OTA and SD (as well as MPEG2 HD while it's still around).

If you want more in depth info on the HR20, DBSTalk is the place to be. They don't want it talked about around here being this is a Tivo forum.

And I'm sure RS4 will pipe in "but there's a new 2 year commitment, what if I don't like it?" Well, you'll just have to make that choice. As I've stated many times, most cable companies will buy you out of your contract to get you to switch to their triple play deals. Check that out if a 2 year commitment might be an issue for you.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

drfence said:


> TRUST me I HATE the thought of going with Comcast. But I really love my tivo, the thought of giving that up and going backwards on the interface is not sitting well.
> 
> It's also just maddening that they have gone this route. Yes I understand there are relationships with Tivo and business decisions here. In the end you want customers to be happy, but maybe overall we Tivo fanatics are in the minority.


Yes, quite clearly the Tivo fanatics are in the minority as far as DirecTV is concerned, but according to the polls the users still prefer the Tivo over the HR20.

Would you trade?

If the HR10-250 TIVO had mpeg4 HD would you prefer it to the HR20-700?


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm always a little surprised to see people say they're gonna get a Series 3 and switch to Comcast. With the SDV issue, it seems like you could be jumping from the frying pan into the fire.

The HR20, while not a TiVo, is fine. It does what it's supposed to do. Sure, the navigation is awkward at first, but I've had two of them since June, and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Yes, quite clearly the Tivo fanatics are in the minority as far as DirecTV is concerned, but according to the polls the users still prefer the Tivo over the HR20.
> 
> Would you trade?
> 
> If the HR10-250 TIVO had mpeg4 HD would you prefer it to the HR20-700?


Too bad the suckers that answered those polls before the recent national release for the HR20 can't go back and answer again.

Too bad those polls don't mean diddly since the chances of seeing a new DirecTV compatible TiVo box are between slim and none and slim has left town.

If TiVo values DirecTV customers so much why have they not come out with a box that would work with the standalone DirecTV HD receiver to record HD content?? What is stopping TiVo from doing this so that customers that are so loyal to TiVo would have a box that they could use?

Keep citin' those old polls as you tilt at the windmills RS4. It just makes you look like a loon all the more.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Yes, quite clearly the Tivo fanatics are in the minority as far as DirecTV is concerned, but according to the polls the users still prefer the Tivo over the HR20.


"You just keep thinking Butch. That's what your good at."


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> Yes and it's all free in your upgrade. You'll get the new dish, new multiswitch (if required) as part of your upgrade. Any current receivers you have now will work just fine. Keep the HR10 active, why not? 2 more tuners to record HD OTA and SD (as well as MPEG2 HD while it's still around).


I'll keep the HR10 and hack it, I've been wanting to do this anyway


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Yes, quite clearly the Tivo fanatics are in the minority as far as DirecTV is concerned, but according to the polls the users still prefer the Tivo over the HR20.
> 
> Would you trade?
> 
> If the HR10-250 TIVO had mpeg4 HD would you prefer it to the HR20-700?


Why does it matter? So people can't be happy or satisfied with something that isn't Tivo even if they would prefer Tivo? I mean I'd prefer Peanut Butter Ice cream but vanilla is just fine. 

It is what it is. And there is no MPEG4 Tivo for DirecTV and one isn't coming. Heck, go to cable for a while and if DirecTV does bring in Tivo again you can always switch back. In the meantime you are happy all the way thru, assuming your cable company isn't total (Com)crap that is.  

Or give the HR20 a good test drive. See if Tivo comes back. If it doesn't and you hate the HR20 get cable to buy out your commitment. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

drfence said:


> I'll keep the HR10 and hack it, I've been wanting to do this anyway


Perfect. :up:


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

drfence said:


> I'll keep the HR10 and hack it, I've been wanting to do this anyway


You can keep your TiVo for SD, MPEG2 HD, and OTA.

Add the HR20 for the 50 new MPEG4 channels so far. If you have NFL Sunday Ticket, in August you will have to upgrade to get teh HD feeds.

You get twice the tuners and twice the storage for $5 extra a month.

Here are the steps that others have used successfully: HD DVR (HR20) Ordering Tips. Click each link. Please click the link to the agreement to see details about the contract and the fact that any new receiver will create a new 2-year contract.

In addition, many are having success with the Big Ten Offer. Up to 2 HR20's, through 10/31/07.

Finally, here is the email that HR10 users are having success with. Here is the email link to use.

- Craig


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

bdowell said:


> ...
> 
> Keep citin' those old polls as you tilt at the windmills RS4. It just makes you look like a loon all the more.


Both of those polls are out this month so I don't think they're too old  

Remember, those polls are on the HR20 forum and have been answered by hundreds of folks, so once again I feel quite vindicated about what other folks think about the products. You guys keep comin' over here and tell us how superior those boxes are, and then we'll point out the truth


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Both of those polls are out this month so I don't think they're too old
> 
> Remember, those polls are on the HR20 forum and have been answered by hundreds of folks, so once again I feel quite vindicated about what other folks think about the products. You guys keep comin' over here and tell us how superior those boxes are, and then we'll point out the truth


You keep forgetting that most everyone agrees with the polls. For those that have used Tivo in the past would prefer to continue to use the Tivo interface. Wow, news flash there. Who's saying the HR20 is superior. Just saying it's not a pile of cat poo as you continue to spout.

You shouldn't feel vindicated at all. The answers is obvious.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> And I'm sure RS4 will pipe in "but there's a new 2 year commitment, what if I don't like it?" Well, you'll just have to make that choice. As I've stated many times, most cable companies will buy you out of your contract to get you to switch to their triple play deals. Check that out if a 2 year commitment might be an issue for you.


Well there are other ways--legitimately or underhandedly--to get out of the 2-year contract besides looking for such buyout deals...


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

well...

Direct TV I'm GONE!...


I just installed an TiVo THX HD S3 -- with comcast . Fantastic!

I can't believe how much the Tivo can do (Stock) TTG, MRV, import our own video to TiVo... all kinds of 3rd party stuff available.

I ordered another TiVo THX HD S3 today. I'll say within 2 weeks I'll be making the call to cancel my DTV account. since 1995!

The HD content is great on Comcast. not the 100 channels that DTV claim they will have but more than enough for me.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi8 said:


> well...
> 
> Direct TV I'm GONE!...
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Looks like more of us may be joining you soon.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi8 said:


> well...
> 
> Direct TV I'm GONE!...
> 
> ...


Wait till your your S3 gives you more and more headaches. Its a turd right now with the last update.

Compcrap... enough said.

Very few HD channels. But if they have what you want. Enjoy it and the headaches and pain of the S3.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

reading these threads anymore seems like summer tv re-runs when I was a kid with only the three major networks.


----------



## drfence (Jan 19, 2004)

I would be quite curious to have objective views of people that switched from DTV to Comcrap. That comment on this thread of "from frying pan into the fire" really resonates with me. Many many years ago here in Atlanta when they were upgrading to fiber they really really screwed up my cable AGAIN and AGAIN.

We need some cool site where we could track this in a non-forum fashion.



Hi8 said:


> well...
> 
> Direct TV I'm GONE!...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

drfence said:


> I would be quite curious to have objective views of people that switched from DTV to Comcrap. That comment on this thread of "from frying pan into the fire" really resonates with me. Many many years ago here in Atlanta when they were upgrading to fiber they really really screwed up my cable AGAIN and AGAIN.
> 
> We need some cool site where we could track this in a non-forum fashion.


 Well I must say the reason for my switch was TiVo not the content.

For the most part each service offers basically the same stuff. OF course there will be certain packages that one has over the other, but the same premimum packages are about the same.

HD will be the key for some, I wanted HD Locals. I couldn't get them without the new dish and the H20 DVR -- I wasn't going that way, TiVo is NOT TV. I gladly give up some things for the TiVo -- others don't seem to be that loyal for what ever their reasons my be.

So far I'm glad I did , and really glad I did when the THX TiVo came out. It's a great box so far. No issues at all with the CC configurations, as I was concerned about.

I've had one phantom reboot during the World Series on Saturady night around 11PM EST. other that, that it's been great.

I've even ripped a DVD and transfered to TiVo to watch for Ha Hahs. Worked GREAT.

With the Tivo Desktop 2.5 plus - all you need to do is Rip to one large .VOB file and change the extension to .MPG and it transfers without a hitch. With Dolby Digital 5.1 I might add.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> Wait till your your S3 gives you more and more headaches. Its a turd right now with the last update.
> 
> Compcrap... enough said.
> 
> Very few HD channels. But if they have what you want. Enjoy it and the headaches and pain of the S3.


Why do you think the "headaches and pain" of the S# will be worse than some people are having with the HR20? I have followeded the boards that focus on the S3 as much as the HR20 and I haven't seen any suggestion things are worse. I don't have one personally so I can't speak from that POV, but even if I did would it matter since all of these boxes seem to have radically different experiences for different users. For some of the HR20, it continues to miss recording shows, freeze up, has an unreliable remote, etc. Its hard to imagine any "headache and pain" worse than a DRV constantly failing to record shows with no notice, which pretty much makes it useless as a DVR. Even if the S3 had the same problem, that would make them equally bad at best. Then it becomes an issue of whether you like the TiVo UI better with your unreliable DVR or not...

I'm always seeing Comcast put down here. All I can say again is, not where I live. No doubt they have fewer HD channels now, but their quality of HD channels in my area is superb. PBS HD still looks better than anything I have seen in MPEG 4 on my HR20 from D*. And they have more channels (not HD) overall, unless you require the sports packages. And they are super cheap. I could be getting high speed, phone service and digital cable with HD for the almost same price just D* costs me now...


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

drfence said:


> I would be quite curious to have objective views of people that switched from DTV to Comcrap. That comment on this thread of "from frying pan into the fire" really resonates with me. Many many years ago here in Atlanta when they were upgrading to fiber they really really screwed up my cable AGAIN and AGAIN.
> 
> We need some cool site where we could track this in a non-forum fashion.


I ran D* and Comcast in parallel for 6 months when they were giving it to me for $2/month (plus $10 for the extra HD DVR receiver). Overall, we liked Comcast more than D* (and had been with D* since 1995) at the time EXCEPT for the DirecTiVo which was so much superior to the Motorola box Comcast used that we stuck with D*. All my neighbors but one use Comcast and all are happy with it. Had the S3 been available at the time of my test, I probably would have switched...

I have since gotten used to the HR20 so with the extra HD channels the jury is out on whether I will stay after my locked-in period with D*. If Comcast adds HD channels and especially if they ever integrated and HD TiVo into their product, I would almost certainly switch. Primarily for the price advantage, even if the service was roughly comparable. But those are big if's...


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

My hacked HR10 happily sits below the HR20. As bonscott says, why not have 4 tuners! I set my harmony remote up to handle both and it is almost as quick to change between DVRs as any other activity.


----------

